
The Founder Of BuySellAds On How He Bootstrapped A Profitable Business - iisbum
http://mixergy.com/buysellads-todd-garland-interview/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mixergy-blog+%28Mixergy+-+Where+Ambitious+Upstarts+Mix%29
======
brk
Cool to see Todd's business taking off like this. I worked with him for a
while at HubSpot and he was a top-notch guy, definitely deserves some success.

